# made in Taiwan



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

This may be the shortest review I've read so far. So….not a good experience? Was it missing parts or did it break?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sooo. I see a non-descript bracket of some sort.

What're we lookin' at? Is the bolt stripped? or was it threaded crooked?


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/LINE-INDUSTRIES-PALS-CTS-alignment/dp/B0036B0V22#Ask
It's a guide for setting up a table saw and getting things aligned properly. Looks like the factory needs a bit of help themselves lining things up straight.


----------



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a set of these for a Craftsman 10" saw and have a much different opinion on the alignment tool. For my use it has been great and makes micro adjusting and fine tuning a breeze. It looks like Joez PALS has been stripped out due to not loosening the rear trunnion bolts. I would suggest drilling and tapping the bracket and simply using a bit larger bolt for the alignment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah! Ted and Brazz- It is is not easy to fool someone on this site…..


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry for little detail thought the picture displayed should enough, that the product was defective


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Love me a good mystery! and it continues. Is Brazz04 correct in his assesment that joez had a DOH! moment and forgot to losen a bolt mangling his PALS all to heck? Part of me wants this to be the case, to know other people besides myself have these expensive lapses of judgement. Or should we take joez word that it was shipped defective with a wonky threaded hole? peopele here are generaly honest right? Looks like it's been used though, it wouldn't have worked even once shipped with the cockeyed bolt hole.

My money's still on a defective part shipped and a lapse in quality control at the factory.

Either way Brazz04 suggestion for fixing seems like it would work.


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

if the thread hole was straight, it would not have stripped. Its Jerry's business to have quality control not mine.

HOW CAN YOU STRIP IN A STRAIGHT HOLE!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> if the thread hole was straight, it would not have stripped. Its Jerry s business to have quality control not mine.
> 
> HOW CAN YOU STRIP IN A STRAIGHT HOLE!
> 
> - joez


Not inserting the screw straight and continuing to drive the screw in, even though it's extremely hard to turn?


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have ample experience in cross threading and striping threads in straight holes, especially steel screws in brass or aluminum holes.


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Although on further inspection that sure looks so out of whack it almost HAD to be made wrong to start with.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

5/16-18 is *Almost* interchangable with M8-1.5. Forced looks a lot like the pic.

M


----------

